# Just A Few More Days!~Onion Creek Oberhasli's Waiting Thread ~



## Onion-Creek-Oberhaslis (Sep 25, 2013)

Once again we are just four days away from our first kids due this year! Brigitta and Gilly are due February 21st (Saturday) and Liesle is due February 27th (next Friday). That is all for February. I will post the girls for March as we get closer . I will try to get pics of them tomorrow. Meanwhile, there is still time to place a deposit on kids before they are born and receive 10% off purchase price.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

We start right behind you on the 24th!  Good luck and God bless your goaties!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Happy blessed kidding.


----------



## Onion-Creek-Oberhaslis (Sep 25, 2013)

Thank you for the comments! TDG, we will pray for a safe kidding season for you to! Here are pictures from this morning. 1st pic is of 4 y.o. Brigitta kidred::kidblue: ?) 2nd pic is of 3 y.o. Gilly (I honestly don't think she will kid :wallbang:...but she did not come into heat after she was bred :shrug:...? :kidred:?) 3rd pic is of 9 y.o. Liesle (She might just decide to go first...guessing BIG :kidred: or small :kidred: :kidblue. First two are bred to the same buck (junior buck, don't know what size his kids are) Liesle I bred to our "big" polled buck (Throws 10# + nearly every kid...with his record kid being 13#s :shocked:!). Let me know what your guess is .


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Goats always make me out to be a liar so Im not going there.:grin: What gorgeous girls!
Off topic one of the LGD was coming down with what appears to be red mange. Coconut oil is spose to be good for all sorts of things, even hair loss on a goat who has a bare spot I think from rubbing. Well problem is the dog licks it off.:hair: After a couple of days Tea Tree oil the dog is showing huge improvement; may have to go to Dermatin for the doe.


----------



## Onion-Creek-Oberhaslis (Sep 25, 2013)

No kids yet, but looking close (meaning sometime this year...) . I will keep everybody updated. New pictures to follow in the morning... Unless someone decides to kid tonight


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

With this being the coldest day in weeks, I was sure we would have one go tonight but nada


----------



## Onion-Creek-Oberhaslis (Sep 25, 2013)

*Still waiting...*

No kids yet, but looking close . I will keep everybody updated. Brigitta was starting to nest last night and I thought for sure we would have 5 a.m. babies...nope :sigh:


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

We are about the same. Race ya!


----------



## Onion-Creek-Oberhaslis (Sep 25, 2013)

TDG-Farms said:


> We are about the same. Race ya!


Haha, you're on!

Still no kids, but here are some pics from last night:
1st picture: Brigitta
2nd picture: Liesle (sorry it is not the best, she likes to sit up when I come into the barn  )
3rd picture: Just for fun~Ivy who is not due until March 23rd (triplets...quads...?)


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

... still waiting...


----------



## Onion-Creek-Oberhaslis (Sep 25, 2013)

We have kids! Adelaide surprised us and kidded first with twin bucklings (both horned). Sire is Rainwater Scrambles (polled). Adelaide was due March 3rd but decided to go early. All three are doing well.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

BAH! Going to lose by a few hours. Pretty sure our first will go today. 3 days late


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats on the kids!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Congrats!!!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

now we must see pics!


----------



## Onion-Creek-Oberhaslis (Sep 25, 2013)

Thank you for all the congratulations! I will have pictures after Wednesday when I can get the uploaded.  Still no kids for Liesle and Brigitta. Now that I have some cute kids on the ground, I am going to ignore them.... TDG, did your girls kid yet?


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Yep, the one we was waiting on went early this afternoon  Triplets, 2 does and 1 buck. Went like clock work. I was able to dry a baby and put it into the indoor kid pen as the mama was cleaning up the next. We have a kidding pen in the outer barn but as you know, that gets sloppy wet fast. So we kid em out there, dry em and put em in the warmer indoor kidding pen with their mama for the first nice and evaluate from there to pull kids, leave kids.... so on and so on and make sure they eat and all that 

Grats on kidding first with healthy beautiful babies!!!!


----------



## Onion-Creek-Oberhaslis (Sep 25, 2013)

Liesle is in labor! Pray for pink....and polled ray: :kidred: :kidred: . I will get pictures of her kids and Adelaide's later today


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Tell the girls they are falling behind! 3 sets of triplets and a twin so far here  Was funny yesterday. Legions sister kidded and the first one was a doe. I was like, Ok now give me two boys... next one was a doe. Ok now finish off with a boy!... nope. Trip does. I was like really? No boys??? Tracy says, You're the only person who wouldnt be happy with trip does.  Xin fingers for ya!!!


----------



## Onion-Creek-Oberhaslis (Sep 25, 2013)

That is so funny! We have kids. Liesle kidded with :kidred: and :kidblue:! We have yet to see if they are polled. Two sets of twins out of a buck that only throws singles is quite an accomplishment . They are both tall, but the boy has nice long legs.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Oh sure blame the boy! Pfft its the girls who decide how many


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Haha, I'd be the 2nd person that doesn't want triplet does in some cases :lol: 

Yep, doe decides how many, she's the one with the eggs, the buck is to blame for the genders though  Congrats on the healthy babies!


----------



## Onion-Creek-Oberhaslis (Sep 25, 2013)

Thank you Dave for correcting me . I am just laughing because every other kidding prior to this twinset that he sired have been single kids... It didn't matter what doe/breed he was bred to. All of these does have in the past produced: twins, triplets, and quads . 

Here are some pictures of Adelaide's boys and Liesle's twins. Liesle's kids both turned out horned, and I am on the fence on what color her buckling is.


First picture is of Adelaide's #2 buckling (for sale)

Second picture is of Adelaide's #1 buckling (Ringer, SOLD)

Third picture is of Liesle's buckling (for sale, the dog in the picture is #70+ just for size reference)

Fourth picture is Liesle's doeling (Sabine, RETAINED )

Fifth picture is Sabine (Something touched my foot!! SOMETHING TOUCHED MY FOOT!!)

Sixth picture is all four siblings (Sabine playing queen of the straw bale)


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Oh gorgeous babies!!! I like the flying one


----------



## Onion-Creek-Oberhaslis (Sep 25, 2013)

Brigitta still has not kidded, so I set her kidding date out three weeks thinking they might have slipped one in on me :hi5: :hammer: and that puts her due on Saturday. Here is a picture of her today...very uncomfortable . I didn't think she could get any wider...three weeks ago...:hug:

I had a video, but I could not upload it


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

I upload my videos to youtube then just post a link if that helps


----------



## Onion-Creek-Oberhaslis (Sep 25, 2013)

TDG-Farms said:


> Oh gorgeous babies!!! I like the flying one


It was so hard to get a picture of her with her feet on the ground! She is the little flying goat! :slapfloor:


----------



## Onion-Creek-Oberhaslis (Sep 25, 2013)

TDG-Farms said:


> I upload my videos to youtube then just post a link if that helps


Thanks!

Here is the video:



Enjoy!


----------



## Onion-Creek-Oberhaslis (Sep 25, 2013)

:update:

Well, no kids from Brigitta so far (but looking close...cooking those buns a little longer ). However we have a few more in the kidding pen. Noni (Crestview AMLD Little Dohnányi) is due 3/19/15. She is a 1.5 yr. old FF. We are excited to see what she has and how she turns out. Next is Ivy (The OnionCkObers Göt2B Ivy) due 3/23/15. She is 7. Ivy, for the last two years has thrown HUGE boys (she was the one that had the #13 buckling last year). So we are hoping for a girl in the mix this year (used a different buck):wink:. Last but not least (for March) is Mini (Okanogan Oberhaslis Minicooper) due 3/24/15. Mini is also 1.5 yrs. old and a FF. Her half sister freshend last year with a beautiful udder, so we are eager to see how Mini will turn out. I will try to get pictures tomorrow.

On a side note, have any of you ever heard that when a doe is carrying buck kids, her udder will fill more/faster? I just read that, and was curious if anyone else had found that to be the case...:think:
:anyone: 

:thankU:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

All the times my does have kidded thus far, they have been carrying boys and girls, so I don't have a good way to compare that!


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

I disregard anything like that. Just have to wait and be surprised


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Onion-Creek-Oberhaslis said:


> :update:
> 
> Well, no kids from Brigitta so far (but looking close...cooking those buns a little longer ). However we have a few more in the kidding pen. Noni (Crestview AMLD Little Dohnányi) is due 3/19/15. She is a 1.5 yr. old FF. We are excited to see what she has and how she turns out. Next is Ivy (The OnionCkObers Göt2B Ivy) due 3/23/15. She is 7. Ivy, for the last two years has thrown HUGE boys (she was the one that had the #13 buckling last year). So we are hoping for a girl in the mix this year (used a different buck):wink:. Last but not least (for March) is Mini (Okanogan Oberhaslis Minicooper) due 3/24/15. Mini is also 1.5 yrs. old and a FF. Her half sister freshend last year with a beautiful udder, so we are eager to see how Mini will turn out. I will try to get pictures tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Hmmm. My only doe that has kidded (my Nigerian) had all bucklings both times: first twins, then triplets. She did fill quite early and dripped milk. This time she is pregnant and approaching her due date. She's HUGE, but her udder seems to be taking it's time. I'll let you know if she has does!


----------



## Onion-Creek-Oberhaslis (Sep 25, 2013)

TDG-Farms said:


> I disregard anything like that.


That was my first thought, but it would be nice to maybe have a heads up .



groovyoldlady said:


> ...She's HUGE, but her udder seems to be taking it's time. I'll let you know if she has does!


Thanks! This might be an interesting study....

For one thing, Brigitta, is not very full (in the udder department) and last year she filled much faster/more (and had a single buckling...). I know that each pregnancy/goat is diffrent, but a nice speculation .

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Here are the updated pics of the girls.

First picture is of all of the (kidding pen) girls...(Brigitta is the wide load facing away from the camera)

Pictures 2-4 are of Noni (she is quite itchy, that is why her fur is all messed up)

Pictures 5-6 are of Mini

Picture 7 is of Ivy

Picture 8 is of Brigitta the Jelly Bean (her conformation looks terrible here  and not at all accurate to what she looks like, she would not stand any other way.)


----------



## Onion-Creek-Oberhaslis (Sep 25, 2013)

*We Have More Kids!*

:stars: Noni kidded at 11:45 St. Patrick's Day,.......with TWINS! One 5.5 # :kidred: and one 5# :kidblue:. Both babies and mama are doing well. We are happily surprised with how attentive Noni is to her babies (she does not act like a first timer!). I will try to get a better picture of the kids later .


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats on all your new kids!


----------



## Onion-Creek-Oberhaslis (Sep 25, 2013)

Did you think she would have twins.....we didn't . Just guessing for the rest of them: Ivy=triplets, Brigitta=twins, and Mini=single?? Ivy and Brigitta are bred to the same buck and Mini is bred to same buck Noni was...

...Noni is SUCH a good mama .


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Precious babes!


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

So cute!


----------



## Onion-Creek-Oberhaslis (Sep 25, 2013)

Here are some more pictures of Noni's kids


----------

